# YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYES!! No Al Trautwig for Tour Coverage



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

IT IS ABOUT TIME!! That guy killed the coverage each time a camera was pointed in his direction.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll be happier when they bag Roll... 

I mean... He's a great guy (hilarious to boot-- in person anyway). Just not... I feel like he's a master of stating the obvious when it comes to commentating.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Bobke's not bad with Phil and Paul, but when he's alone for coverage, OY!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Al didn't bug me as much as he bugged others, but I do think Craig is doing an awesome job.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Definitely. I wonder why he's not on the broadcast? He's not doing Wimbledon is he? How was the ride today? I got a little road rash yesterday that would have made today rough.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

bikerbert said:


> Definitely. I wonder why he's not on the broadcast? He's not doing Wimbledon is he? How was the ride today? I got a little road rash yesterday that would have made today rough.


Trautwig is probably up for the Olympics next month. Good riddance.


----------



## rk10007 (Jul 10, 2008)

Trautwig was dead weight. He couldn't commentate, couldn't add color - cycling just not his gig. I like this year's production, they mix it up - a little bit about technique, some about the equipment, insights into training - very enjoyable and informative. The Hummer guy isn't bad, whoever does his writing really punches it up and keeps it moving. He and Roll are pretty good together. Paul and Phil are their usual great. I think Al belongs in Olympic coverage - synchronized swimming should be about his speed.


----------

